# Configuring Wireless BCM94311MCAG Dell XPS M1330



## nestux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello,

I have a Dell XPS M1330 and im triying to configure the Wireless but I don't know what module i have to use. Im a Linux user and I have been using FreeBSD around 3 weeks now and this is the commands i use to run my WiFi in Linux:


```
export FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR="/lib/firmware"
wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.178.10.4.tar.bz2
tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.178.10.4.tar.bz2
cd broadcom-wl-4.178.10.4/linux
sudo ../../b43-fwcutter-013 -w "$FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR" wl_apsta.o
```

And this is my ifconfig output:


```
freebsd# ifconfig
bge0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=9b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM>
        ether 00:21:9b:d7:63:e4
        inet 192.168.1.69 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
fwe0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=8<VLAN_MTU>
        ether 46:4f:c0:36:8d:e1
        ch 1 dma -1
fwip0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        lladdr 46.4f.c0.0.33.36.8d.e1.a.2.ff.fe.0.0.0.0
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
freebsd#
```

I was reading the manual (http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/network-wireless.html) but in that case they use Atheros and i have Broadcom.

I have to use the same commands but with a diferent interface name? Im a bit lost at this time and I have to learn more but if you can give me some good link or document to read i will be very happy.

Thank you very much guys.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 7, 2010)

nestux said:
			
		

> I was reading the manual (http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/network-wireless.html) but in that case they use Atheros and i have Broadcom.
> 
> I have to use the same commands but with a diferent interface name?



Yes.  bwn is probably the driver you need under FreeBSD 8.1; I think it's not supported under 7.x.  The card will show up in ifconfig output after a driver has been loaded.


----------



## nestux (Jul 7, 2010)

Im using FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE:


```
[nestux@freebsd /usr/home/nestux]$ uname -a
FreeBSD freebsd.gateway.2wire.net 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009     
root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
[nestux@freebsd /usr/home/nestux]$
```

Do i have to wait for FreeBSD 8.1 to run my Wifi? Thank you @wblock


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 7, 2010)

nestux said:
			
		

> Im using FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



8.1 should be out "any day", or you can just go to 8-stable now.


----------



## nestux (Jul 7, 2010)

Ok, I will try with STABLE.

Thank you ]=)


----------

